# بشرى:: موضوع شامل لمواضيع التصنيع والتصميم والخلطات .. موضوع متجدد ..



## مهندس المحبة (29 يونيو 2009)

بعد الأقتراحات المشكورة من قبل الأعضاء وفي سبيل جدولة القسم إلى مواضيع شاملة تسهم في معرفة الحلول للمشاكل الصناعية والتقنية وتصنيع المواد وتصميم المعدات سوف نفتح هذا الموضوع وإن شاء الله سوف يكون موضوع شامل لكل المواضيع التي تكون مشتملة على أكثر جوانب التصنيع للمواد المراد الكتابة عنها بحيث يراعى فيه الشمول والأهمية لكي يكون موسوعة لكل المواضيع المميزة في القسم والتي تساهم في أيجاد بحثك بصورة سريعة بدون البحث عن المعلومة وإيجادها بصعوبة وبالتوفيق للجميع ...

ملاحظة : المواضيع المميزة سوف تنزل تباعا تبعا للموضوع ودرجة شموله لشرح التصنيع أو التصميم أو الخلطات والموضوع المميز سوف يظهر نفسه ويجب أن يكون الموضوع لايوجد فيه شيء مخالف لقوانين المنتدى ...​

سوف أبدأ إن شاء الله برؤية المواضيع المميزة لكم وأرجو منكم أرسال رسالة بمواضيعكم المميزة والشاملة إذا سهوت عنها لكي تكتب في هذا الموضوع وتثبت بعد رؤيتها ورؤية التميز فيها من الشمول وأشكر كل من ساهم في أعلاء العلم الهندسي وخاصة في قسمنا قسم الهندسة الكيميائية ...​المشرف مهندس المحبة​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (29 يونيو 2009)

*`·.¸¸.·¯`··._.· ( الصناعات الشاملة ) `·.¸¸.·¯`··._.·*

*
الموضوع :: صناعة مواسير البي في سي من الاف الى الياء
الكاتب :: firas_ana
رابط الموضوع :: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t208000.html

​*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 يوليو 2009)

*`·.¸¸.·¯`··._.· ( برامج الهندسة الكيميائية ) `·.¸¸.·¯`··._.·*

وهذا فهرس برامج الهندسة الكيميائية ...

water properties
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14813.html

Spray Dryer Sizing Software
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141460.html

تصميم ابراج التبريد
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t19118.html

packed collumn design
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14812.html

packed column calculater
برنامج بسيط وسهل فى دراسة الابراج المعباة او المحشوة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t18071.html

تجميع برامج الهندسة الكيميائية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t28510.html

قنبلة البرامج التي تهم المهندس الكيميائي والمهندس الميكانيك هدية جديدة للجميع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t20758.html

هدية مميزة لمهندسى كيمياء برنامج chemcad نسخة كاملة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t80792.html

وقريبا تكملة البرامج سوف تكمل لأنها في طور الفهرسة لتكون مكتبة للبرامج أيضا وأرجو الأستفادة للجميع ...

وأي أستفسار أو أقتراح أرجو أرساله لي برسالة خاصة لكي ننشر روح المعرفة والعلم في ملتقانا المميز هندسيا وعلميا ومن الله التوفيق ...


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يوليو 2009)

المواضيع المميزة عن الصناعات ومن كتابة الأعضاء كافة وحسب الأختصاص وسنبدأ :

1. مواضيع من كتابة الأخ firas_ana

مدخل إلى علم الصباغة وعلاقته بالبولي اثيلين والبولي بروبلين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143146.html

كيفيه تصنيع البولي استايرين بالصور ومعلومات عنه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142968.html

كربونات الكالسيوم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143144.html

بإنفراد تام صناعة الحديد والصلب من ابو يوسف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142939.html

كيفيه تصنيع البولي فنيل كلوريد بالصور ومعلومات عنه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142966.html

تعلم رموز البلاستيك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142962.html

شرح بالصور لمصنع بولى إيثيلين منخفض وعالي الكثافة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142960.html

شرح بالصور لمخطط لمصنع انتاج الاثيلين باستخدام التغذيه بالنافتا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142967.html

استخدامات البتروكيماويات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142971.html

كل ماتريده عن البولي اثيلين وبالصور من ابو يوسف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142963.html

إصنع معجون الأسنان بنفسك من ابو يوسف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142538.html

صناعة الاسمنت من ابو يوسف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141888.html

المواد الأولية لتصنيع الـ pvc
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142541.html

صناعه السيراميك من ابو يوسف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141870.html

*الدهون والزيوت*
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142221.html

صناعة الجبس
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142144.html

صناعة البويات من ابو يوسف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141885.html

صناعه اقلام الرصاص من ابو يوسف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141891.html

صناعة الزجاج من ابويوسف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142133.html

صناعة العطور الخفيفة فى المنزل من ابو يوسف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142142.html

إنتاج الحرير الصناعي من التمور من ابو يوسف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t142034.html

البلاستيك الثرموست thermoset plastics
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143614.html

صناعة الاسفنج البلاستيك الرغوي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t143616.html

وإن شاء الله دوما متميز في طرح المواضيع الهادفة والتي تساعد في تقدم المهندسين إلى الأمام ...

وإن شاء الله سوف تثبت مواضيع الأعضاء الذين مواضيعهم هادفة ومميزة بإذن الله ويرجى وضعها في موضوع الترشيح لكي نطلع عليها ونرى تميزها ويتم تثبيتها إن شاء الله ودمتم بخير ...
رابط موضوع الترشيح http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t140581.html


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 يوليو 2010)

*:: مواضيع متنوعة ::*

سنبدأ بوضع المواضيع وبدون ترتيب وبعدها قريبا إن شاء الله سنفهرسها حسب الأختصاص ...

إلى كل من يعمل فى مجال تصنيع مستحضرات التجميل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135627.html

اطلب اي خلطة تحتاجها في مجال الصناعات الكيميائية التجارة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97822.html

كيفية تصنيع صابون سائل مثل بريل وفيرى من الألف الى الياء
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135957.html

مكتبة البلاستيك والمواد البلاستيكية والبوليمرات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t17832.html

معالجة مياه الغلاية و مدى تأثيرها على الأنظمة ‏
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t8738.html

أفضل موضوع عن المضخات والأنابيب للمهندس الكيميائي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123961.html

كيفية تصنيع مساحيق الغسيل العادية والأوتوماتيك بأقل الامكانيات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138442.html

مزيل للزيوت والشحوم والدهون من الملابس "تركيبة قوية جداااااااا"
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t133122.html

الدراسة الفنية والاقتصادية لانشاء معمل انتاج حامض السلفونيك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t111063.html

عملاق المواقع المختص والشامل لمواقع البحوث والكتب ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t138849.html

المنظفات الصناعي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t5844.html

كيفية تصنيع المبيدات الحشرية من الألف الى الياء "الحلقة الاولى"
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t134917.html

تكنولوجيا متطورة لتحويل الغاز إلى نفط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244.html

بشرى لكل من يريد معرفة صناعة الفنيك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t22803.html

Heat Exchenger Design with Hysys
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t136114.html

كتاب جميل عن تحلية المياه ومعالجتها من مصادرها الطبيعية وبالعربي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t119585.html

كتاب البترول والبتروكيمياويات باللغة العربية وبأجزاءه الثلاثة ... ‏
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135376.html

anodizing
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t7239.html

NGL Fractionation
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t5384.html

مكونات انابيب Pvc الخاصة بمياه الصرف الصحي ومياه الشرب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t6315.html

انواع الضغوط ( pressure )
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t4961.html

طرق تحلية المياه المالحة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t2206.html

ممكن المساعدة في بحث عن التلوث ؟؟
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t5347.html

حقائق كفاءة الغلايات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t6318.html


بعض المواضيع الهامة في الهندسة الكيميائية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t20440.html

تعرف على المصطلح الشائع " تخصيب اليورانيوم"؟؟؟
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t21916.html

صناعة الزجاج
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t18244.html

Material balances
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t18798.html

الورنيش البوية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14700.html

حقائق كفاءة الغلايات
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t6318.html

U in heat exchangers
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14387.html

يا اهل ال Distillation هذه هدية لكم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t22294.html





وللمواضيع تكملة أنتظرونا ...


----------

